# Pearl Border Fritillarys



## ChrisA (May 17, 2011)

Took these stacked images at the beginning of the month of this early fritillary butterfly.

I stacked them in PS CS5 both taken on the the MPE-65mm ISO 400 - F11 - Manually set Flash from MT-24ex at 1/250.  Around 1.5x magnification if I recall correctly.






(3 images stacked)





(5 images stacked).


----------



## Bios. (May 17, 2011)

Lovely colours!


----------



## ChrisA (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ChrisA (May 26, 2011)

I also experimented with my IR camera on them.  

This is one IR shot converted to B&W


----------



## Davor (May 26, 2011)

Real good work on that stacking! the colors on the first one should have been like the second one.


----------



## ChrisA (May 27, 2011)

Davor said:


> Real good work on that stacking! the colors on the first one should have been like the second one.


 
Thanks Davor - Good point.  I'll have to re-do the RAW's to match.  Something I've neglected to here.  Exported them as is to see how they stacked, and not gone back in to redo.  Doh!


----------

